# Settings on Kindle Fire...



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I just took Kindle Fire’s latest update and Settings seem to be moved...

Settings used to be at bottom right corner on pull down screen,but, Firefly is now in the position...

how do I go about finding settings now


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

On my Fire HD 10, swipe down from top then tap on the little "gear" icon near top right.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

You are certainly welcome.  Hope that was what you wanted.


----------

